# How to make silent installer for you software



## ashish_patel (Jan 21, 2008)

1.Download and install the latest version of 7-Zip.
2.Make a folder to copy all of the installation files to. If you are using a .msi include Msistub.exe in the folder. Make sure the installer name is under 8 character and has no spaces.
3.Select all of them and right click on any file.
4.Select "Add to archive...", which is under the select option.
5.You can make the archive name to whatever you want it to be. Set the compression level to Ultra.
*img126.exs.cx/img126/7676/archive0jd.png
6.Hit OK. Once the archive is created, you can delete all files except the archive.
7.Copy 7zs.sfx to the folder containing the archive. This one has no cancel button.
8.If you want, you can change the icon of the installer by replacing the icon in 7zS.sfx using ResHacker. For example, you can use the icon from the main program. Remember to save 7zS.sfx when you're finished.
*img161.exs.cx/img161/3082/53lw.png
In order to get rid of the cancel button and the close button, go to Dialog→500→1033. Select all then paste in this code: Code:
500 DIALOG 0, 0, 186, 26STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | DS_CENTER | WS_POPUP | WS_CAPTIONCAPTION "Progress"LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_USFONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"{   CONTROL "Progress1", 1000, "msctls_progress32", PBS_SMOOTH | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_BORDER, 7, 7, 172, 14 }
In order to get rid of everthing paste in this code. Code:
500 DIALOG 0, 0, 0, 0STYLE WS_POPUPCAPTION "Progress"LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_USFONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"{}
Select compiles and then save
9.Open Notepad and add the following: Code:
;!@Install@!UTF-8!RunProgram="program.exe –switch";!@InstallEnd@!
Replace program.exe with the name of your installer (including the extension). Replace -switch with the desired switch(es) to be used. You can also use a .cmd.

If you are using a .msi package you will need to use Msistub.exe. Msistub.exe will have to be inside the archive. The code for config.txt will be:
Code:
;!@Install@!UTF-8!RunProgram="msistub program.msi /qb-!";!@InstallEnd@!
Where program.msi is the name of the msi. You can use /qb-! for an install with a progress screen and /qn for a install with no screen.
10.Save as config.txt with UTF-8 encoding by selecting "UTF-8" from the dropdown menu in the "Save As..." dialog in Notepad. Save it to the same folder as 7zS.sfx and the 7z archive.
*img179.exs.cx/img179/4687/config1gf.png
11.The folder should now look something like this:
*img186.exs.cx/img186/3113/end0ma.png
12.Open a command prompt. CD to the folder. Then enter the following command: Code:
copy /b 7zs.sfx + config.txt + (whatever the archive name).7z (Installer_Name).exe
*img169.exs.cx/img169/2159/cmd2yf.png
That's it, you're done. Try it out.

7zs.sfx

Enjoy !
source-*www.msfn.org/board/lofiversion/index.php/t39048.html


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 21, 2008)

nice 1 but  source


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 21, 2008)

And the source is this..!!
Dude.. in spite of repeated previous warnings, you end up doing the same thing again..! 

...


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 21, 2008)

Daadi uncle, you decided to add source? Good


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 21, 2008)

_Post Date:_
*Feb 12 2005, 06:56 AM *

grrrr....


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 21, 2008)

Source:*www.msfn.org/board/lofiversion/index.php/t39048.html


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 22, 2008)

And finally i've banned one user


----------



## shantanu (Jan 22, 2008)

cad crazy : you want a ban for sometime,, i guess you need medical assistance... this is second thread i am seeing you are behaving like a mod or admin.. !


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 22, 2008)

shantanu said:


> cad crazy : you want a ban for sometime,, i guess you need medical assistance... this is second thread i am seeing you are behaving like a mod or admin.. !



Thanks Shantanu for giving him some 'siksha'. He is real crazy and outrageous


----------



## adi007 (Jan 22, 2008)

we can also create a silent installer for the software by using winRAR sfx and winzip also..
I have done it using winrar for my software Presenmaker.....

But if u want to create a professional software installer  then  use NSIS
^^It's opensource (i will use this for my next software)

It has a good tutorial which will explain everything..


----------



## utsav (Jan 22, 2008)

shantanu said:


> cad crazy : you want a ban for sometime,, i guess you need medical assistance... this is second thread i am seeing you are behaving like a mod or admin.. !


----------



## New (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice tut..thanks..


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 22, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Daadi uncle, you decided to add source? Good


_* 				Last edited by ashish_patel : Yesterday at 06:38 PM 
*He added the Source AFTER prasad_den gave the source 

Anyways, Excellent Copy-Paste   

_


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 22, 2008)

adi007 said:


> we can also create a silent installer for the software by using winRAR sfx and winzip also..
> I have done it using winrar for my software Presenmaker.....
> 
> But if u want to create a professional software installer then use NSIS
> ...


 
Thanks for the link


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 23, 2008)

@adi
Thanks for the link 



shantanu said:


> cad crazy : you want a ban for sometime,, i guess you need medical assistance... this is second thread i am seeing you are behaving like a mod or admin.. !



Yaar tum masaq bahut acha kar lete ho. oops ye main kya bol raha hun. I think running would be a good idea now


----------



## utsav (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## debsuvra (Jan 23, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> I think running would be a good idea now


Yeah Run and stay away from posting crap statements to others.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

dude, you are just telling the basic Self-Extracting-EXE creation technique here. Nothing special.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 24, 2008)

Abe kisko bol raha hai.Woh to ban ho chuka hai.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 24, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Abe kisko bol raha hai.Woh to ban ho chuka hai.


now I really feel stupid


----------

